# Willed - synopis (YA)



## vintageboombox (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi there! I'm starting to work on a YA novel that I've had floating around in my head for a while. I wrote a short, very general synopsis of the story and was wondering if I could get a little feedback on it! Any thoughts are much appreciated.

Set in the year 2431, _Willed_ tells the story of Rosie O’Day, the daughter of two government agents, after she has been accepted into the prestigious Governmental Academy. She becomes the first female Year Captain in the history of the school, making her the target of her fellow Year Captain, Adam Swan, and his best friend, Carter Jenkins. She befriends Milana Hassi, the most intelligent girl of the class and a skilled hacker. Together they accidentally discover that they are two of the four new Willers, a mysterious sect of people who possess the power to bend reality. They find out that Adam and Carter, much to Rosie’s dismay, are the other two Willers. After training together for a while, they uncover plot to assassinate the President of the United American Territories and have to stop it from happening. In the process, however, they find out that Rosie’s mother is involved, forcing her to make decisions she never thought she would have to make.


----------



## EmmaSohan (Aug 17, 2015)

looks fine to me.


----------



## Sleepwriter (Aug 17, 2015)

That story is going to have more twists than Transfagarasan road in Romania.  Sounds rather interesting.


----------



## 20oz (Aug 20, 2015)

Everything seems to be in good order. You got the setting, the world, the characters, and the conflict.

Now I'm wondering if you're willing to put in the effort and not lose steam 1/10 of the way. It's easy to think of ideas, but executing it is an entirely beast. Research, plan a skeleton of your story, read stories with a similar premise, and don't use too much of your will and energy.

Good luck.


----------



## HalfRail (Aug 20, 2015)

This seems like it's going to have Kingda Ka levels of an emotional roller costar. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Allysan (Aug 20, 2015)

I'll read it! As far as the losing steam previously mentioned, I've found it's best to outline each scene in detail that way you're not overworking your brain when the actual writing comes around. Good luck!


----------



## dummy (Aug 22, 2015)

This sounds very interesting. I'd like to read it when its complete. Good luck!


----------



## Green Rabbit (Aug 30, 2015)

I like the premise of this story! I like the questions that this synopsis brings up. Immediately I am wondering what is keeping Rosie and Milana from bending Adam and Carter's reality and vice versa. I'm also wondering if Rosie's skills were inherited from her mother -- a mind bending showdown!


----------

